# Ya somos 8000!!!!!



## alc112

Ya somos 8000 Miembros en este foro!!!!
Mike se merece unos cuantos aplausos por hacer tan buen, util y amigable foro


----------



## belén

Sí!!!

Clap clap clap clap clap Mike!!!!!!
Fiesta fiesta fiesta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

De acuerdo con vosotros.  ¡Bravo Mike!

Qxu


----------



## JUANSE

alc112 said:
			
		

> Ya somos 8000 Miembros en este foro!!!!
> Mike se merece unos cuantos aplausos por hacer tan buen, util y amigable foro



*podriamos juntarnos a soplar las velitas... 
C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S   MIKE !!! 

8000 abrazos 
juanse*


----------



## beatrizg

Este foro es no solo una buena fuente de informacion, sino que tambien reune gente amable, divertida, interesante y generosa.  

Felicitaciones y Gracias!!!


----------



## Eustache

felicidades a todos lo forer@s porque de no ser por toditos todos pues esto no camina!!!!!

bravo mike!!


----------



## Artrella

Mike, don't be jealous... I'm in the beach....aaahhhhhh!!!      
But you have 8000 forer@s!!!!!  Keep at the good work!!!    

*BTW... *  when are we going to see your face????  Pleeeeaaaseeee....


Kissies!!!


----------



## Modérnica

Over 8000.... impressive. 
Interesting little community you have going here.


----------



## funnydeal

8000???

That's incredible.

Thanks Mike for making this happen


----------



## Lancel0t

Artrella said:
			
		

> Mike, don't be jealous... I'm in the beach....aaahhhhhh!!!
> But you have 8000 forer@s!!!!!  Keep at the good work!!!
> *BTW... *  when are we going to see your face????


 --->>> This is really a big question.... I hope Sir Mike would post his pic in the thread "faces behind the nicknames". Congratulations for your hard work Sir Mike and We are very grateful for all your work and effort. More Power and God Bless!


----------

